# Uploading files since upgrade



## Dayvo (1 Jan 2022)

Why has uploading a screenshot suddenly become difficult?
First a ‘comment’ has to be made, then there’s this text covering the bottom of the image!


----------



## Scoosh (2 Jan 2022)

Moved from Any Good Jokes? Thread.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jan 2022)

That was done slightly differently to the way it used to be done, but it didn't seem difficult. Just insert the full image?


----------



## Seevio (2 Jan 2022)

If it discourages posting images of text instead of just typing out the text it can only be a good thing.


----------



## Bimble (2 Jan 2022)

I think it has changed slightly. It seems to default to thumbnail. Try this ...

Click on *Insert ...*





And select *Full image* ...


----------



## Dayvo (2 Jan 2022)

Seevio said:


> If it discourages posting images of text instead of just typing out the text it can only be a good thing.


If it’s a visual joke/cartoon, any text is superfluous: less is more.


----------



## Dayvo (3 Jan 2022)

Scoosh said:


> Moved from Any Good Jokes? Thread.


Hello Scoosh! 
I’m still having problems with copying a screenshot onto a thread.


----------



## Dayvo (3 Jan 2022)

@Scoosh any suggestion to help?
Thanks.


----------



## SydZ (3 Jan 2022)




----------



## SydZ (3 Jan 2022)

Dayvo said:


> @Scoosh any suggestion to help?
> Thanks.


Follow the guide in Bimbles post. It isn’t difficult.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jan 2022)

I had problems posting a pic as the option was greyed out. By poking every hyperlink on the screen, I found that if the [ ] were blue and I tapped them, the other options became available..






HTH


----------



## Dayvo (3 Jan 2022)




----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Jan 2022)




----------



## Dayvo (3 Jan 2022)

Seems to work, but not how I’ve done it before. 
I don’t have the option Bimble suggested: ‘click on *insert* then select *full size*. 

I found the ‘*drop image *or click here’ option, then loaded as before from my photo library.

A bit more hassle (at least for me) but doubtless I’ll take to it like a duck to fire.


----------



## Dayvo (3 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> View attachment 624803


Wrong section, Ming!
This is ‘How to load pictures to the joke thread for idiots like Dayvo! 😉


----------



## All uphill (6 Jan 2022)

I just got close passed by a truck salting the roads.

I swore at him through gritted teeth


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jan 2022)

All uphill said:


> I just got close passed by a truck salting the roads.
> 
> I swore at him through gritted teeth


Ditto, All uphill!


Dayvo said:


> Wrong section...
> This is ‘How to load pictures to the joke thread for idiots like Dayvo! 😉


----------



## All uphill (6 Jan 2022)

ColinJ said:


> Ditto, All uphill!


Whoops!


----------

